# Operation Har-Low-Quin: (Air/Wheel pics)



## clowncar25 (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm basically new to the air forum so i thought i'd introduce myself with an abridged pic thread. Since this whole project has only been done for a couple weeks tops, I havent had a chance to post a thread about it (since i was rushing around to get ready for SoWo) but now I do.

I'd like to start off by thanking a few people who helped make this project possible: SoCal Stance Shop for the hookup on wheels and air, Jimmy Liming for coming down to help with the install, Ricky and Oliver for showing me the ropes, Jeff Payne for helping with the trunk setup, Jordan for helping assemble the wheels, and the fellas at Grossman Tuning for helping with multiple things. Now onto the pics...

Boxes 'O Goodies









Mocking up the electrical and such









Everything in trunk









Wiring Party (least favorite step lol)









Everything hooked up and messy









My friend Jimmy doin work


















Front Bags Installed









Running air lines









Thank you, jack, for giving out...









Done with the air









Trunk setup pics (all thats left to do is box in the tank). There is SOOO little room in the back of a Mk3 Golf lol...
























The mess:








The final product (thanks to Jeff)









Wheels: 16x7.5" and 16x8.5" BBS RS's with staggered slant lips









And the final product (needs a frame/tie rod notch and she'll be good to go)










More pics to come later... :wave:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

lookin great


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

looks good.. love the wheels.. man your hand looked swoolen there


----------



## clowncar25 (Dec 1, 2007)

thanks fellas


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Very nice :beer::beer:

Glad to see you didn't break your hand :thumbup:


----------



## Projektwo.0 (Aug 6, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

looks great man. The white faces match perfect with the car. 
Was it the widow-maker that gave out? I only used mine twice before I learned the hard way to spend the $$ of a real jack (being half stuck under the car with no one around sucks!) 
Hope the hands ok


----------



## clowncar25 (Dec 1, 2007)

DoctorDoctor said:


> Very nice :beer::beer:
> 
> Glad to see you didn't break your hand :thumbup:


me too lol... thank god the pinch weld was flat on that side.



20rabbit08 said:


> looks great man. The white faces match perfect with the car.
> Was it the widow-maker that gave out? I only used mine twice before I learned the hard way to spend the $$ of a real jack (being half stuck under the car with no one around sucks!)
> Hope the hands ok


it was actually an expensive low-profile jack... it just decided to be a douchbag and stick on me then give out... i am not using that jack any more to say the least...  :laugh:


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)




----------



## clowncar25 (Dec 1, 2007)

hahahahaha :laugh:

thanks :beer:


----------



## 18yet (Nov 11, 2008)

:thumbup: looks good man.


----------



## FennyCx (Aug 5, 2009)

very good man

you do not use fenders (inside) for wheels can enter?? (on front)


----------



## clowncar25 (Dec 1, 2007)

FennyCx said:


> very good man
> 
> you do not use fenders (inside) for wheels can enter?? (on front)


 I am still running my fender liner if thats what you mean... i am getting a notch soon so we will see if i am gonna need to take it out or not  

I'd like to keep it in but we shall see


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

Love it


----------



## FennyCx (Aug 5, 2009)

bluegrassturbo02 said:


> I am still running my fender liner if thats what you mean... i am getting a notch soon so we will see if i am gonna need to take it out or not
> 
> I'd like to keep it in but we shall see


 yeah, exact, this is a question my, my doubt... 
Sometimes I wonder how they can lowered so much with liners... 

thanks dude :beer:


----------



## clowncar25 (Dec 1, 2007)

FennyCx said:


> yeah, exact, this is a question my, my doubt...
> Sometimes I wonder how they can lowered so much with liners...
> 
> thanks dude :beer:


 offset, offset, offset :laugh:


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

:beer:Cleannnn.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Dude love the car, looks sick. 

Oldman note... Jack stands dude. Never work without them.


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

I hope you guys realize that you could have been killed by not using a jack stand. A slightly smashed hand will is a fair warning. Get smart!


----------



## clowncar25 (Dec 1, 2007)

arethirdytwo said:


> Dude love the car, looks sick.
> 
> Oldman note... Jack stands dude. Never work without them.


 I was taking the jackstand OUT lol... the car was fully on jack stands and this happened cuz the jack stuck trying to lower the last corner down after taking out the jack stands then it just gave out on me :laugh: :banghead: 



phill0046 said:


> I hope you guys realize that you could have been killed by not using a jack stand. A slightly smashed hand will is a fair warning. Get smart!


 see above note lol... car DEFINITELY was on jackstands. sticky jack is the culprit. it stuck with about an inch and a half left and i was looking underneath the car when the jack gave out with my hand on it and the car fell :facepalm:


----------

